# Please Post Pictures of Oberon Covers That Are Not the Default Color!!



## Bicky-chan (Mar 21, 2009)

If you have bought an oberon cover that is not in the default color pictured on the oberondesign website please please post yours here!!  I know that many of our fellow kindlers including myself would love to see a different color that is offered for our desired cover that is not shown on the website to aid in our decision.  My fern dragonfly pond just arrived this morning and I love it so so much!! I would love to order another cover but it would be a great help to see a different color for each cover.  Thanks so much in advance and I know others appreciate it too!!)


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Bicky - great idea!  I am waiting for a pic of the saddle ROH (even though I caved and ordered one last night...)    A KB member (can't remember who) said they would post pics today.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

I just got my Oberon cover today. 
I ordered the Hokusai Wave in Taupe but it's more of a caramel color.


----------



## Bicky-chan (Mar 21, 2009)

oh wow pretty!! thanks for posting google girl!


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

Great timing, my Sky Dragon in black just arrived today! Here it is with DecalGirl's _Mount Doom_ skin. The charm is Celtic Horse.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gorgeous black dragon!  The workmanship on these covers amazes me!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Love the black dragon cover!  It looks great with that skin too!!


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

Googlegirl said:


> I just got my Oberon cover today.
> I ordered the Hokusai Wave in Taupe but it's more of a caramel color.


The wave looks really good in Taupe! You can see it very clearly. Love the detail.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

ZomZom said:


> Great timing, my Sky Dragon in black just arrived today! Here it is with DecalGirl's _Mount Doom_ skin. The charm is Celtic Horse.


The black cover is beautiful too. And goes great with the skin (and book!). I am so glad I already have my covers. I would have a terrible time now making a decision on which one I would want and in what color.


----------



## Bicky-chan (Mar 21, 2009)

gwen10 said:


> Bicky - great idea! I am waiting for a pic of the saddle ROH (even though I caved and ordered one last night...) A KB member (can't remember who) said they would post pics today.


gwen10, I found a picture through google image of ROH in saddle! here it is https://www.oberondesign.com/shop/images/products/216.jpg


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Bicky-chan said:


> If you have bought an oberon cover that is not in the default color pictured on the oberondesign website please please post yours here!! I know that many of our fellow kindlers including myself would love to see a different color that is offered for our desired cover that is not shown on the website to aid in our decision. My fern dragonfly pond just arrived this morning and I love it so so much!! I would love to order another cover but it would be a great help to see a different color for each cover. Thanks so much in advance and I know others appreciate it too!!)


Good idea! Someone, please post pictures of Creekbed Maple in Green if you have it. I'm agonizing here because I'd like to buy it (bad, I know, since I already have Purple ROH!) but want to see some real pictures first. Thanks.


----------



## carrie (Feb 16, 2009)

DD said:


> Good idea! Someone, please post pictures of Creekbed Maple in Green if you have it. I'm agonizing here because I'd like to buy it (bad, I know, since I already have Purple ROH!) but want to see some real pictures first. Thanks.


The Creekbed Maple in Green is the one I'm thinking of buying as well, and I would really love to see it before I order!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is my Roof of Heaven in saddle, which arrived yesterday..... with Velcro!


----------



## sirsell (Mar 1, 2009)

The sun cover is HOT!!!! (no pun intended  )


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Here is my Roof of Heaven in saddle, which arrived yesterday..... with Velcro!


It looks wonderful! I really like it with the Quest skin and that screensaver (I downloaded that one myself  )


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Here is my Roof of Heaven in saddle, which arrived yesterday..... with Velcro!


very nice cover. it seems you have the velcro adhered to the kindle skin rather than directly on the kindle back. i was considering this option since it would allow me to remove the velcro from the kindle without direct contact with the kindle itself...does it seem the skin is stuck on the kindle well enough not to be inadvertently pulled off when separating the kindle from the oberon case?

regards kz


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> It looks wonderful! I really like it with the Quest skin and that screensaver (I downloaded that one myself  )


I have the Roof of Heaven in Saddle and the Quest skin is on order. I love the combination...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

kindle zen said:


> does it seem the skin is stuck on the kindle well enough not to be inadvertently pulled off when separating the kindle from the oberon case?


The velcro is not so near the edges of the skin that I would be concerned about the skin coming off. However, I doubt I will ever remove it from the case.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

That black dragon is nice. I may have to hock my RoH.


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

Elijsha said:


> That black dragon is nice. I may have to hock my RoH.


Yeah, if Van Helsing has a Kindle, I'm pretty sure that's his cover. 

Gratuitous Leslie appeasement:


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

If a picture of Three Graces in wine exists, I'd sure like to see it. Thanks.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ZomZom said:


> Yeah, if Van Helsing has a Kindle, I'm pretty sure that's his cover.
> 
> Gratuitous Leslie appeasement:


Thank you ZomZom. You are a true friend. 

L


----------



## purdueav8r (Feb 7, 2009)

I personally find Leslie's Huge Ackman very distracting.  That pic she has as her avatar ought to be outlawed.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Here is my Roof of Heaven in saddle, which arrived yesterday..... with Velcro!


Man, pidgeon, why did you have to post that. I already have the quest skin on my KK and thought it would look good with the RoH Cover, and it doesn't, It Looks Great! I just got the Stylz cover a few weeks ago and love it, but this is going to make me spend more. Oh well, it's only money, right?


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

I hope the government is appreciative of how much we are doing to stimulate the economy!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

ROH in saddle.
Natural light next to window. Color is very true to life.




























I can't believe how much I love this cover. Anybody wavering about the ROH in purple _or_ saddle, don't hesitate. 
It is absolutely gorgeous IRL!!!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

You guys are making me want to buy another cover, just to have a new one to photograph for y'all. Second the request for Three Graces in wine if anyone has it!


----------



## eirual (Mar 8, 2009)

I have the Celtic Hounds in Saddle, it's a gorgeous light brown color, the color in the picture is a little washed out (in reality the color is closer to the ROH shown above) - but it is really pretty:









I did decide that this is not for me due to the extra weight it gave the kindle, it's a beautiful case - but <sigh> just not for me. I have it up for sale in the "for sale or barter" section, if anyone is interested.


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

Please post photos of the Gingko Leaf in Fern... any journal format (it's not yet offered for the Kindle). Thanks!


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

akjak said:


> You guys are making me want to buy another cover, just to have a new one to photograph for y'all. Second the request for Three Graces in wine if anyone has it!


I don't have one, myself, but, if anyone's still looking, I found a post over in the "Post Oberon Pictures Here!" thread that shows off a Three Graces in wine and another Sky Dragon in black (rather than red):



enwood said:


> Ours came today!


The wine is supposed to be deeper in color in person, but the photo gives you an idea, at least!

There's also a green (as opposed to the usual saddle) Tree of Life:



ILoveMyKindle said:


> Here's my green Tree of Life cover:


Last, but not least, there's a Sun cover in saddle instead of red:



jazzi said:


> Since no one posted a similar model, thought I'd share the pictures. I just got the Bold Celtic in black, so I'm probably going to let this one go. Check the appropriate section for more information.


I think this thread is a fabulous idea; I can't believe I missed it when it was first posted back in March! I love Oberon's work, but I really, really wish their products were showcased on the website in multiple colors--then again, my checking account is glad that they aren't, since buying additional covers would be even more tempting.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Green RoH 6x9 Classic Journal that I use with my $30 Amazon Leather Cover:


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I love Oberon's green. I haven't take photos yet, but yesterday I received my green Dragonfly Pond cover with corners for my K1. It is truly beautiful. This is my very first Oberon purchase. Now I also have their card holder in green Wave and a Bold Celtic bookmark. The bookmark is smaller than I'd envisioned. I put it in the DTB on FDR (*Traitor to His Class*) that I'm reading.

They gave me a dragonfly charm. Now I will look for the thread here about how to put the charm on the bungy cord of the cover. I put it on my Borsa Bella kindle bag for now, near the black wristlet loop. Would prefer to have it on the zipper pull of the BB than where I have it, but can't figure out how to do that unless I get a small chain that opens.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just put the dragonfly charm on the bungee cord of my Oberon cover. I case anyone else is looking for directions, they're in this thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6949.0.html

I had a little trouble getting the end of the cord out to put the charm on (was afraid I'd break it or put a bigger hole in the leather!) but then finally got it done. Who here first thought of doing this? You are so handy with things.

OK, photos tomorrow, if you want to see my new green dragonfly cover.

Marti


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

My Oberon order with the Creekbed Maple large journal in Green is due to arrive today.  Yay!  I'll take some pictures of it.  I love the green from what I've seen of it here.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

ladyvolz said:


> I hope the government is appreciative of how much we are doing to stimulate the economy!


Probably not as much as Oberondesign does.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I love Oberon's green. I haven't take photos yet, but yesterday I received my green Dragonfly Pond cover with corners for my K1. It is truly beautiful.


Oo, Marti, please post pictures in this thread when you get the chance!  After reading here that Oberon plans on replacing the Dragonfly Pond Kindle cover design with "just plain" Pond, I'm tempted to buy Dragonfly Pond while I can. I'd love to see what it looks like in green!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

jesspark said:


> Oo, Marti, please post pictures in this thread when you get the chance!  After reading here that Oberon plans on replacing the Dragonfly Pond Kindle cover design with "just plain" Pond, I'm tempted to buy Dragonfly Pond while I can. I'd love to see what it looks like in green!


Hi Jesspark - I may be reading your post wrong...please forgive if so, but the way I understand dragonfly pond versus pond is that the current classic journal version (pond) has a little froggy on it. The current kindle version (dragonfly pond) does not have the froggy...they did this because the froggy didn't come out well in fern for the kindle. Anyway, now that they are offering sky blue, they will go back to using pond for the kindle, which means that the froggy will come back on the kindle version. If you look closely at the two on the site, you can see there is a difference, the current kindle version (dragonfly pond without the froggy) is a less dense image. I hope I'm making sense...pond has always been my favorite image and I didn't ever get it in the kindle cover because the froggy was gone, but now, I think a sky blue pond k2 cover will be on it's way to me just as soon as I can click buy...

edited to include that both versions, pond and dragonfly pond have dragonflies in them...just clarifying.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Hi Jesspark - I may be reading your post wrong...please forgive if so, but the way I understand dragonfly pond versus pond is that the current classic journal version (pond) has a little froggy on it. The current kindle version (dragonfly pond) does not have the froggy...they did this because the froggy didn't come out well in fern for the kindle. Anyway, now that they are offering sky blue, they will go back to using pond for the kindle, which means that the froggy will come back on the kindle version. If you look closely at the two on the site, you can see there is a difference, the current kindle version (dragonfly pond without the froggy) is a less dense image. I hope I'm making sense...pond has always been my favorite image and I didn't ever get it in the kindle cover because the froggy was gone, but now, I think a sky blue pond k2 cover will be on it's way to me just as soon as I can click buy...
> 
> edited to include that both versions, pond and dragonfly pond have dragonflies in them...just clarifying.


Yep! The links I provided in my previous post go directly to large product images that show that the two designs are significantly different. I like both versions, but I _really_ like Dragonfly Pond (that is, the one without the frog), and, if it's being replaced by Pond, I'll be debating on whether to order a Dragonfly Pond cover before it's gone.  That's why I'd love to see what it looks like in green rather than in fern.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh, gotcha    I guess the use of "just plain pond" threw me as it seems that pond is more detailed than dragonfly pond...just a play on words I guess...


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Oh, gotcha  I guess the use of "just plain pond" threw me as it seems that pond is more detailed than dragonfly pond...just a play on words I guess...


Whoops! Yep -- that was a reflection of the title, not the intricacy of the design! "Pond" as opposed to "Dragonfly Pond."  Sorry for the confusion!



BlueQuill said:


> Please post photos of the Gingko Leaf in Fern... any journal format (it's not yet offered for the Kindle). Thanks!


I found a photo of Ginkgo in fern on this website. Check it out:








Journal format, of course, since it's not going to be available as a Kindle cover for a little while yet.

...Aaannd, last but not least, since our image of Celtic Hounds in saddle seems to have taken off after a rabbit, here's a picture of the extra-large journal in that design and color from the same website as above:








You can see more Oberon products (including alternate colors and discontinued designs) here, or you can check out this thread, where I've assembled 'em all for you on one page. Warning -- it's image-heavy and may take a while to load!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The flash bounced off the kindle cover on some of these (I think the first two are best), but here goes:


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh, _man_, that's pretty!  I looove the richness of the green, and your skin/bag combo goes wonderfully with the cover, too.

Thank you so much for posting the pics!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

jesspark said:


> Oh, _man_, that's pretty!  I looove the richness of the green, and your skin/bag combo goes wonderfully with the cover, too.
> 
> Thank you so much for posting the pics!


Thanks. When I ordered the dragonfly pond, I'd forgotten about Patrizia's post about the changes to come in the inventory.

I find that my kindle works better when I don't have the upper right hand bungee over the kindle. It presses on the forward page turn. Oberon users, do you leave the upper right corner off or on the kindle when you read?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I find that my kindle works better when I don't have the upper right hand bungee over the kindle. It presses on the forward page turn. Oberon users, do you leave the upper right corner off or on the kindle when you read?


I leave it on and have no problems with page turns.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> I leave it on and have no problems with page turns.


Same here. No problems at all.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Last night while reading I put that corner on and then my kindle turned back about 6 pages.  Very strange!  It should have turned forward.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

ZomZom said:


> Gratuitous Leslie appeasement:


Wouldn't it be great if Oberon made a DX cover with a pic of Hugh on it for Leslie? I can't even imagine how she would react. 
deb


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's my large Oberon journal in Creekbed Maple green. I bought it to be a jounal, not a cover for my Kindle with the Amazon cover. I just love the maple leaf button. This thing is really breathtaking in person.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I leave my corner off of my K1 cover, both Oberon and M-edge.  It does tend to turn the pages.
deb


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was reading on my kindle in the Whole Food line this evening.  I see that what's happening is that right at the start, with the Oberon corners all on the K1, that the upper left hand corner turned my book several pages back.  I usually go to the home page before I turn off the kindle but I guess I was in a rush this morning and it went right to my book when I turned it on this time.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

DD said:


> Here's my large Oberon journal in Creekbed Maple green. I bought it to be a jounal, not a cover for my Kindle with the Amazon cover. I just love the maple leaf button. This thing is really breathtaking in person.


I'll bet it is, DD -- it's pretty breathtaking just in the photo! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

DD said:


> Here's my large Oberon journal in Creekbed Maple green. I bought it to be a jounal, not a cover for my Kindle with the Amazon cover. I just love the maple leaf button. This thing is really breathtaking in person.


Beautiful!


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

Here's my Raven in Navy. The color's actually much darker, but for some reason I couldn't get a true picture. Now that Raven might be discontinued, I'm even more glad I splurged on it.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)




----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DD said:


> Here's my large Oberon journal in Creekbed Maple green. I bought it to be a jounal, not a cover for my Kindle with the Amazon cover. I just love the maple leaf button. This thing is really breathtaking in person.


DD, I just love that Creekbed Maple in Green. Oberon's Green is so rich and beautiful. I'd love to have this one one of these days.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

I thought a lot of the new owners could benefit from this post being bumped!


----------



## phantomsmom (Jul 22, 2009)

Here is my Avenue of Trees in taupe that I received back in July, right after I bought my K2. I still love it!!! It is pretty close to actual color.

Jeri in PA


----------

